# Hirsch International Offers Tajima Standard Six-Head



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

One of Tajima’s most popular embroidery machine models is the TFMX-IIC 1506-436 for its many production features that make the machine easy to use. This commercial production machine has 15 needles with a needle bar stroke that has been increased from 45mm to 47mm for smoother operation and more precise sewing on thicker fabrics. To increase production, this machine can be networked with other Tajima machines via a LAN connection as well as through bar-coding or one can use the traditional USB or floppy capabilities to load designs to the machine.

Like all Tajima machines the TFMX-IIC1506/436 has a large range of practical options that make the machine even more versatile. Some of these include a sequin attachment, a cylinder attachment, and a border frame. There also are semi-wide and baby cap frames and many other options. The machine can clear door frames 32 inches wide and requires 120 or240v 50/60 Hz power. The total dimension of the machine is 113 inches by 40 inches by 67 inches. 

Some other benefits include a thin film transistor LCD MicroSmart screen that shows the design and location of the needle at any point in the sewing process. The frame drive yields a more precise stitch length and the AC servo pulse motor is closed, which minimizes contamination and creates more accurate stitching.

The control panel memory will hold 2 million stitches or 200 designs which increases production on repeat orders. This includes the ability to bring a design from memory and the machine will recall the design, needle sequence, starting point and even if the design had been rotated which means less setup time and more production. Changing out frames from caps to tubular is quick and easy due to the machine’s unique uni-sash design where no tools are needed. The major electronics and components are mounted inside the machine frame for easy access and maximum protection.

Other valued features include ultra strength tubular arms that prevent any distortion of embroidery, which is especially important when sewing precise lettering and small designs. The adjustable thread take-up system, which is patent pending, has improved sewing quality with its adjustable tension device located close to the needle.

For more information or a free brochure contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch.


----------

